# High Iron, Low WBC, low positive ANA



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, here it is- 
tsh 3rd gen sensetive is 0.35 (0.465-4.68)
t3, free 3.12 (2.3-4.8)
t4,free 1.18 (0.58-1.90)
WBC 4.38 (4.5-11.0)
Lymph 22 (26-46)
Absolute Lymph 1.0 (1.5-4.5)
Thyroperioxidase ab 4.9 (<9.0)
Iron 174 (37-170)
Direct tibc 296 (261-462)
Direct%sat 59 (10.8-39.9)
Ferritin 92.7 (6.3-132)
Doc called and said:
Ana 41 (1-40)
I am waiting for paperwork on ana-
I am taking 100mcg synthroid-just switched to brand name. She said we may have to back off the meds depending on my next draw in october. Also with the ana she said that this is suggestive of lupus but not a for sure. She said she likes to see a higher positive result to diagnose and persue. But she said something is definitly "brewing" it could shoot up quickly so I need to keep my eye on it. As stated before I have always suffered from severe anemia-the iron numbers shocked me. Last infusion was oct.2011. Do any of you have any ideas? Thank you for any help!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

If you started a gluten free diet in 2009, it's possible that your gut has healed and is absorbing nutrients.

Maybe others will be along with ideas 

Renee


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> tsh 3rd gen sensetive is 0.35 (0.465-4.68)
> t3, free 3.12 (2.3-4.8)
> t4,free 1.18 (0.58-1.90)





> I am taking 100mcg synthroid-just switched to brand name. She said we may have to back off the meds depending on my next draw in october.


If your doctor said this she is dosing you off of TSH alone as your Free's are not even at mid range. Push back on on this and do not reduce your meds, Being a calculator so you can figure mid ranges and where you are. You need to shoot for mid to 3/4 range. If you have no TSH or low TSH you likely have stimulating antibodies.

Why did you switch to brand Synthroid? Your labs will likely change due to different fillers in the new med which is why it is important to test within 6 weeks of changing a manufacturer


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

The endo switched my meds because I have not felt better. She said sometimes the pure form of synthroid benefits some people better. So you do not think I am overmedicated? Also- I have Never had a high iron result. I am shocked at the most resenct results. Happy that I am not crazy- but shocked


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

proud-armywife said:


> Well, here it is-
> tsh 3rd gen sensetive is 0.35 (0.465-4.68)
> t3, free 3.12 (2.3-4.8)
> t4,free 1.18 (0.58-1.90)
> ...


She needs to go ahead and test for Lupus. Anti-dsDNA, C3, C4

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Plus, your Ferritin is excellent so I don't think you should have concerns about your iron.

Ferritin will wax and wane depending on what antibodies are doing. Many of us with thyroid disease have low ferritin but upon successful treatment, ferritin returns to what is normal for you.


----------



## proud-armywife (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes ferritin is great! iron saturation very high- when I looked at the labtest webpage a saturation this high can be considered dangerous and causes painful side affects.(liver damage and organ damage as well) As far as the in depth lupus testing, I think she is hoping that the new meds may reduce that ana number. Because it does show something is going on, but in her opinion it isn't enough. I am scheduled to go back in october. Do I wait for those results and then push for further testing? I cannot tell you how much this lifted my spirits. I know it sounds crazy but it means I am really not making it up, it isn't in my head, I'm not lazy- Whatever this is- I am hopeful for a clear diagnosis so I know what I'm dealing with and I can push on.I think my thyroid friends know more than docs though!If only we as a community could fix each other! We would not be as sick as we are......... wishful thinking I suppose. Although I do feel at times more educated about my own diseases than the docs in front of me. LOl Thanks for your replies- appreciate them all!


----------

